

HTTP Header XSS - Usu
http://tools.seobook.com/server-header-checker/?page=single&url=http%3A%2F%2Fxss.usu.li%2Fheader%2F&useragent=1&typeProtocol=11

======
Usu
Props to Jamie Hankins for the brilliant TXT record idea that inspired me to
try this.

